

Qt 20 years in: A perpetually compelling tech fold - sirspudd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbTEVbQLC8s

======
sirspudd
The energy of the people involved, the domain the product catered to, it was
awesome to be party to this.

If you are unfamiliar with the project [http://www.qt.io/](http://www.qt.io/)
will enlighten

